# Bilderbearbeitung / Automatisierung



## Sunke (16. Juli 2005)

Hi, habe seit neuem eine Page eröffnet in der in regelmäßigen Abständen Bilder online gestellt werden sollen! Nun meine Frage:

Ich lade die Bilder von der Kamera herunter und dann möchte ich gerne das Adobe alle Bilder komprimiert und ein Logo einbaut und dann die Dateien automatisch überschreibt.

Ist dies Möglich?
Ich habe mal mit der droplet-funktion gearbeitet, da scheitert es aber, da er als Zielverzeichnis immer nur den eingespeicherten dateinamen nimmt. 

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, bzw. mich auf ein toturial hinweisen!

Danke schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## regurge (16. Juli 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials173824.html&highlight=stapelverarbeitung


----------

